# Service and recifer



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Just thought I show some pics of the stuff I'm hooking up in a cable company

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Picture #2 right breaker aren't the poles reversed ? Or should I say shouldn't poles be reversed?

Nice work just the same!


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

CADPoint said:


> Picture #2 right breaker aren't the poles reversed ? Or should I say shouldn't poles be reversed?
> 
> Nice work just the same!


No it ain't a breaker And it's the way it says to land them 

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

The last picture top terminals, Wow! Enough torque on those?


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> The last picture top terminals, Wow! Enough torque on those?


Lol ya it might be enough It's the grounds

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

What brand of equipment is this?


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> What brand of equipment is this?


Pic 1 and 3 are GE pic 2 and 4 I'm not sure the cable company supplied them and I haven't noticed a brand

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

It's a setup for the cable company it has a few bypasses that allow it to always have power. When the electric goes out between the time the power goes out and the genset starts it the rectifier switches dc from the ups to Ac

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I think you mean inverter. What is the capacity of it?


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Looks like an Alpha Amps 80 inverter system. Can be configured several different ways. Derives its BU power from the facility 48VD battery plant.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like nice work.


----------

